# Embedded Tweets not showing



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm on Windows 10 and the latest and greatest version of Chrome and whenever I open a thread with embedded tweets, it looks like this. Is there something that I might need to change to have the embedded tweets resolve? If I click through, it takes me to the tweet.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

In Firefox, I have to turn off tracking protection for a site for embedded tweets to show...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Can't see Twitter embeds


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

It's not all embeds.

Those in the Videos thread display OK


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

So, for grins and giggles I tried it on Microsoft Edge as well and have the same results. I also tried it on Chrome in an Incognito window - which disables all add-ins and other items - and nothing changes.

I'll try it from a different IP address and different location later today. It's a recent issue though. Tweets used to display without any issue. I want to say it started in the past 1-2 weeks. I am using uBlock, but I've disabled it and also ran it without Easy Privacy (mentioned in the thread linked upthread) and no change.

Am I the only one experiencing the issue? If you open the Soyuz thread or the Hurricane Michael thread in Happy Hour, is it working for you? If it is, I'll STFU and figure out what's wrong on the client side. But it sure does look like a server side issue from what I can see right now. 
*Soyuz ISS Crew flight failure*
*2018 Gulf Hurricane Michael*


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They show up for me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The only things not showing for me in those two threads are one that's a dead link, and one that's in a quote (although the original that's being quoted shows up just fine)...


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback folks. I'll dig in on my side and see what the issue is.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

i've been having the same problem. I thought it started with a new computer, and I hadn't backed up my plugins.

An adjustment to ublock to allow one twitter site seems to have partially helped. But that doesn't make sense. wouldn't they all load from that url.
I'm hitting watch thread in case someone else figures it out first.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ooh! I installed EFF's Privacy Badger, turned on Firefox's Do Not Track, and turned off Firefox's content blocking. Now embedded tweets show up everywhere, without having to fiddle with Firefox or uBlock Origin settings.

Why Do-Not-Track browser settings are useless and what to do about it


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ooh! I installed EFF's Privacy Badger, turned on Firefox's Do Not Track, and turned off Firefox's content blocking. Now embedded tweets show up everywhere, without having to fiddle with Firefox or uBlock Origin settings.
> 
> Why Do-Not-Track browser settings are useless and what to do about it


I usually run PrivacyBadger, uBlock Origin AND a pi-hole, and mostly they show up. Every so often I have to tweak, usually the piHole.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Wilhite said:


> Am I the only one experiencing the issue? If you open the Soyuz thread or the Hurricane Michael thread in Happy Hour, is it working for you? If it is, I'll STFU and figure out what's wrong on the client side. But it sure does look like a server side issue from what I can see right now.
> *Soyuz ISS Crew flight failure*
> *2018 Gulf Hurricane Michael*


These are working here with IE11 on Windows 10, but I had seen the behavior your mentioned occasionally in other posts.

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As of today, tweets are again no longer showing up. I get the little blue bird icon and nothing else.

I haven't changed anything...although there was a Windows update this morning.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm seeing tweets posted today.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I don't see embedded tweets on my work computer, but do see them on my home PC. I assumed work was blocking them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Looks like it's Privacy Badger...I purged its memory and now the tweets are showing.

I tried whitelisting TivoCommunity and that didn't work, but too late I realized I should have tried whitelisting twitter.com. If it happens again, I'll try that first!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Whitelisting twitter doesn't work. And I already have Privacy Badger "disabled" for TC...but wiping out the PB data fixes the issue, so it's obviously PB that's causing it. Very frustrating...I guess I just have to keep wiping out the PB data when it gets to the point where it blocks Twitter embeds?


----------

